# Women's Only MTB Clinic with Marla Streb in Marin, California



## TeamLUNAchix (Apr 9, 2009)

Join World Cup and National Champion Mountain Biker Marla Streb and the Bay Area Team LUNA Chix for a women’s only skills clinic and ride at Biketoberfest from 8:30 am to 1:30 pm on Saturday, October 10, 2009. The clinic is limited to 10 women and will focus on cross country skills with Marla and Team LUNA Chix; a Tamarancho ride with the Bay Area Team LUNA Chix and a hosted lunch with Marla Streb. Targeted at women ages 15+ with at least 1 year of riding experience, beginner to advanced skills, racers and non-racers welcome. Register by September 18th and you will have a free entry in the raffle to win Team LUNA Chix gear! 

Cost: $110 plus Tamarancho Pass if you do not have one.

Clinic registration: www.active.com/event_detail.cfm?event_id=1794517 

For more info and questions: [email protected]

Biketoberfest: www.biketoberfestmarin.com


----------

